# Music Match Super Tagging failures



## Duda02 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've been using Musicmatch for years and am currently running ver. 10.00.4040. I've paid for the life time key. Musicmatch has a Super Tagging feature that allows you to download specific information and CD covers for most any song in its data base. It has worked like a charm, even after Yahoo bought Musicmatch out and ruined the software (Decimated is a better word for it.) I for one did not migrate over to Yahoo for their "downgrade" and kept Musicmatch in tact. Yahoo screwed a lot of people. 

Just a few days ago, while attempting to use the Super Tagging feature, I kept getting the error message:"Internet connectivity problems prevented Super Tagging lookup." I have not been able to successfully use Super Tagging ever since. My question is, has anyone else run into this problem and if so have you found a work around? Its drving me nuts!
There's nothing wrong with my internet connection, I've checked it numerous times. 

Thank you for any help yuou might provide.

Sincerely,

Rick R.

My Computer stats follow:

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	OFFICECOMPUTER
System Manufacturer	Compaq
System Model	Compaq PC
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 6 Stepping 2 AuthenticAMD ~1466 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Compaq 786K5, 12/5/2001
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name	OFFICECOMPUTER\Richard A. Rapavi
Time Zone	Central Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	512.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	105.97 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	1.17 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Duda02 said:


> Yahoo bought Musicmatch out and ruined the software (Decimated is a better word for it.)


I couldn't agree with you more and the decimation continues, although I don't know it for an absolute fact it looks like Yahoo has finally pulled the plug on most of the Musicmatch servers. Super Tagging doesn't work anymore and most of my old MM bookmarks are now coming up 404 not found. 


Duda02 said:


> Yahoo screwed a lot of people.


After all the things that Yahoo has done I'll never get their crappy jukebox.


----------



## Duda02 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Stanley. Yahoo has me so angry! I wish there was something we could do (legally) to let them know what a bunch of cretins they really are. The whole deal strikes me as being handled completely underhanded. I took a look at their supposed Yahoo Music Box upgrade...what a joke, what audacity!


----------



## Manex (Jan 2, 2008)

I have also recently run into the Super Tagging failure in Music Match. I suspected that they pulled the plug on the database and began looking for a replacement program that had similar capabilities.

I found a program called Media Monkey. This program has a similar tagging function that uses Amazon.com's databases to lookup media information. They have a free version that you can try. It also has some superior tagging features that MM didn't have.

Give it a shot and see if it suits your needs.

Regards,
Manex


----------



## Duda02 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Manex -

I appreciate your suggestion. I will definately give Media Monkey a try.

Duda02


----------



## tnsa04 (Jan 27, 2008)

Media Monkey does a minimal job in 'tagging' versus what Musicmatch could do. Would suggest using MP3Tag ver 2.9 (free) versus mediamonkey. These use Freedb (useless) and Amazon (passable) or Gracenote (nice but limited).

Does anyone know how to redirect MM tagging to say Gracenote for getting tag info? If I could find a great 'tag site' then hack the musicmatch tagging to go there versus the servers they shutdown my life would be complete - MM V10 and tagging-


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

tnsa04 said:


> Does anyone know how to redirect MM tagging to say Gracenote for getting tag info?


I've thought of trying that too but the Musicmatch tag editor was designed to interface with the proprietary MM online database, so even if you could get MM to look at a different database, that whole interface would need to be re-written.

It's too bad, super tagging was the best feature of MM. Let me know if you run across any programs that have something comparable.


----------



## pstpup (Jan 30, 2008)

It seems there is a website that looks like a yahoo website, but there not saying. It is selling musicmatch 2008 there, but charging for it. I'm with you guys. I can't tag or clean up my music anymore and I've tried alot of different tagging programs, but none of them work like musicmatch did. I'm pretty well pissed off and would like to sue those A..Holes.


----------



## forcripessake (Jun 23, 2008)

The best free tagging program I have found is Zortam.
http://www.zortam.com/ 
You can look up art, and info like the super tagger and it does batches too!


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Like everyone, the demise of music match has much upset me. I have used mm since 1998 (I think) and too purchased a lifetime key. While I found super tagging an excellent feature, I used the cd burner, finding the ability to split projects over multiple cd's particularly useful. Does anyone know of a good application which offers similar burning options?


----------

